# Rubella shot



## Angelsammi

Hello

I'm very new here and my first ever time posting!

I have a dilemma I need help with

I found out I wasn't immune to rubella, that's fine as I know some people become Unimmune to it. 
So last month I had my first shot and was told not to ttc that month which I didn't.. then last week 8th may I had my last shot.. I was told I can try ttc again after 10/14 days.. but everywhere I read they say month/3 months

I no idea if this is after the first shot and to trust my nurse and start ttc 

Any experience or advise?


----------



## bkp16

Hi there! 

The CDC recommends waiting one month after getting the rubella vaccine before getting pregnant. I would just double-check with your healthcare provider to be sure. :)


----------



## Angelsammi

This is why I'm getting confused as it's been a month after my first shot but i can't find information regarding second shot coz not everyone needs one. 

I may just ask for blood test to make sure out my system.


----------



## bkp16

Definitely don't rely on the internet, it'll give you all kinds of different info! Just call your doctor. Much faster and reliable. :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BabyandBump

Pop over to our TTC forums where you will get more views and replies <3


----------



## Angelsammi

I shall do :)

Getting use to how BnB works to be honest hehe :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------

